# Best looking bikes



## edvard22 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just wondering what people think are some of the best looking bikes out there. I know everyone has different taste so answers will be all over the board here, but its nice to see different opinions sometimes. 

For me it has to be the Renovo bikes. They're just gorgeous. 

Full Image


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine.

Well, it might be the Madone.

No, maybe it's the restored Falcon (I seem to get the most compliments about it.)

But then there's the Bertoni. "Over the top" Italian.

Can't forget the elegent simplicity of the Fuso fixed.

So, ultimately, one of "my bikes" is the best looking out there. Just don't know which one.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm not a traditionalist by any means...I love the new crop of Aero bikes coming out. My MTB background also comes out with my love of sloping top tubes and fatter tubed bikes.

Basically my favorites are bikes like the new Specialized Venge, Felt AR series, Blue AC1SL, etc.


----------



## edvard22 (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 on the aero bikes. I like looking at something and seeing how every piece has been specifically engineered for efficiency. Much like an F1 car.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

edvard22 said:


> Just wondering what people think are some of the best looking bikes out there. I know everyone has different taste so answers will be all over the board here, but its nice to see different opinions sometimes.


My favorites :

Rob english steel bicycles. My favorites being his own TT bike :

























Crisp titanium custom titanium bikes :

I'm not to found of the blue in this one but the frame is just gorgeous









In fact any good titanium bike is gorgeous with the appropriate parts.

I also love the passoni bikes.

Anything from Tomassini :

















And from the big brands, I must say I like the Ridley bikes although I would love them with more sober paintjobs and less stickers :

















My favorite one being the Ridley Arena :









I love the new canyon speedmax too :









My dream stable would be :

1 rob english folding road bike with horizontal dropouts so I can convert it to fixed gear when I want to.
1 rob english folding 29er
1 custom crisp titanium road bike with part of it painted by Dario Pegoretti (not the full frame like Darren Crisp's bike)
1 Ridley Arena for the track
1 brand new Canyon speedmax for the Time trials
2 Ridley X-Nights for the Cyclocross


----------



## persondude27 (May 14, 2008)

I think bike paintjobs today are way too complicated.

I also have a crush on the Speedmax. All bidness, very little else.

This belongs to AndrewM of slowtwitch (sorry about the hotlinking):









Bismo37 has a -beautiful- Strong:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/3562702-post22.html

And then a couple of the Chinese builds are beautiful!


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Pearl*

Pearl-Cycles - handmade racing frames

Don't know how you get one (unless you go to Germany). At Eurobike they always have some sweet looking bikes.

-Smarty


----------



## edvard22 (Aug 12, 2011)

-picks jaw up off floor- I normally dont like steel, but those English bikes are to die for.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, those English bikes are nice. Really like the blue one.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

edvard22 said:


> -picks jaw up off floor- I normally dont like steel, but those English bikes are to die for.


I love the English Bikes...He's semi-local to me and if I had a little more money I'd own one by now...but couldn't quite afford the extra cost compared to that of my Tsunami.

The however are awesome bikes...I "Really" need to pick the "Right six numbers on the Right DAY!!!" 

BTW...He's quite fast on that TT bike (as well as others he rides) since he's had the fastet ITT time in the state at the OBRA Championships for the last several years. I've seen that bike up close and it's a work of art


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

oh, that's easy....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

To me, a good 75% of a bike's looks depends on the wheels. Except in very rare cases, thick 'billboard' wheels really kill it for me, aesthetically. 

Then again, as usual I'm way out in left field when it comes to taste on this board. Just look at the "Best Looking Bike thread, Post Yours Now!" Thick wheels and thick tubes, crowded with gigantic, clashing graphics.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Four of my favorites....

*Mine -- 2011 Felt F3*










*Platypius' Cyfac Vintage Rando.*










*Kirk Frameworks JK Special with Terraplane seat stays*

View attachment 241115


*Kirk Frameworks JKS Classic with straight seat stays*

View attachment 241116


Someday....


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Well... I like a lot of bikes. Some classics, some modern classics. 

Right now I DON'T like a lot of the CF bikes coming out. They are really starting to look the same. The reason for that is that they are mainly coming out of the same carbon OEM/ODMs with the same engineers... and then the frames are purchased by bike companies to save on the R&D staffing. It is really sad how pervasive this is. I don't mind so much... unless the manufacturer starts going into a great tale about how they designed the bike to be the best XYand Z and super special. *Gag!* I don't know how many times I've seen a cheap OEM frame in Taiwan... turn around and become a branded wonder bike 6 months to a year later. 

I do appreciate Pinarello for doing something different with their designs. This takes a little more input and cooperation from Pinarello. I also appreciate Colnago for the level of detail they insist upon for each size rather than simply going for the same rear triangles and head tubes across the board to save on costs. Their Asian built designs also require maximum input from Italy. 

I really appreciate the custom shops. Seven, Moots, Serotta, Kish, Spectrum, Eriksen, DeSalvo, Vanilla/Speedvagen, Kirk, Strong, IF... and many many more. They make some beautiful, finely tuned machines. They are a pleasure to look at, a pleasure to ride, and a pleasure to see being ridden. Some of these guys continue to innovate... and it shows in the designs. 

I appreciate DeRosa for their Neo Primato.

I actually think Cervelo does a great job working with their Asian manufacturer to keep the bikes interesting. 

Lots of good looking stuff out there in the sea of look-alikes.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

edvard22 said:


> Just wondering what people think are some of the best looking bikes out there. I know everyone has different taste so answers will be all over the board here, but its nice to see different opinions sometimes.
> 
> For me it has to be the Renovo bikes. They're just gorgeous.
> 
> Full Image


This is well done ... just remove the decals, then perfection :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Among the new CF bikes, I think the Time NXR Instinct is outstanding looking. The closer you get, the prettier they are, too. The Focus bikes are also good-looking. The Specialized Astana bikes were/are handsome, as well.


----------



## edvard22 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just remembered a bike I saw a little while ago. Gotta give Kestrel a pat on the back for at least doing something different. 

Kestrel US - Airfoil Pro SL


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

And...the first Felt I ever rode...and the one I _almost_ bought. _Now in a web browser friendly size, instead of the 4692 x 3006 pixel behemoth I imbedded the first time. Sorry for the brownout on the RBR servers...._ 

*2010 Felt AR2*


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, you must like it to have posted a lifesize pic of it.
Please resize!!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

FTR said:


> Wow, you must like it to have posted a lifesize pic of it.
> Please resize!!


Fixed it! Sorry about that! Had to get to a real computer first! :thumbsup:

-- Don4


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Don4 said:


> Fixed it! Sorry about that! Had to get to a real computer first! :thumbsup:
> 
> -- Don4




Nice looking frame.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Easy.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

A lot of today's bikes look to industrialized for my taste. One of the best looking new bikes I've seen in awhile is a bike I could not afford, but here is a pic of it: Picasa Web Albums - Steve Wages - 090303_steve_...

Few changes I would make on it is use silver alloy rims, go with white brake hoods, go with Campy Athena all silver group set, change seat post to silver. Can you tell I don't like black components? to me black makes a bike look dull and they over use it today. If black is done right then I don't mind, take for example the bike in the pic I posted and change all the blue paint to black but still use silver components, seatpost and wheels but could go with black seat, tape and hoods...or not. I like shiny parts I also like older cars with chrome for the same reasons that today's cars look blah without any chrome.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

spookyload said:


> Easy.


I promised I wouldn't comment negatively on any of these bikes but this one just makes me hurt... Sorry


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Independent Fabrication XS. 

+1 for Passoni.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

For me, classic looking bikes with simple clean lines are the best looking. 

In my eyes Baum make the best looking Ti and steel bikes, thats why I bought one.

If I couldn't have a Baum I would get a Tommasini steel bike.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Absolutely love the satin black on gloss black. Also really think the straight tubes look so much better than all these curving tubes seen lately.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

I think the most attractive frame ever made is a Hetchins with curly stays.


Mapei said:


> Except in very rare cases, thick 'billboard' wheels really kill it for me, aesthetically.


+11ty billion


> Then again, as usual I'm way out in left field when it comes to taste on this board.


I'm certainly in the minority when it comes to this thread. I'll take a classic steel Italian frame over plastic any day.....


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PRB said:


> I think the most attractive frame ever made is a Hetchins with curly stays. +11ty billionI'm certainly in the minority when it comes to this thread. I'll take a classic steel Italian frame over plastic any day.....


Minority? Maybe, but it's because we still have an eye for artistic quality workmanship, something the majority lacks these days.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't believe the sexiest bike in the universe still hasn't been posted. 
Here it is:









Pista Palace Red Dragon. No bike has ever come CLOSE in my mind.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

-----


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

moskowe said:


> I can't believe the sexiest bike in the universe still hasn't been posted.
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but as much as I like time for not outsourcing their high-end frames. This one is just ugly with all those stickers.

Show me a time frame without them and a simple paintjob, I may change my view. But this...ugh.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Helix...just gorgeous...but I'm biased.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Gotta agree on baum.... to me the Coretto is among the best:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Raised in a plastic world that's all you would know about beauty. If we humans all had heads that looked like pig heads we would be attracted to people with those type of heads because that's what we're use to seeing.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the look of the Specialized Shiv TT and the Venge.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

We'll just agree to disagree. I am deeply in love with the Time RXR 2009 and 2010 paintjobs, 2011 not so much. 
Another of my favorites would be the 695 in Mondrian colors.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

tdietz87 said:


> Absolutely love the satin black on gloss black. Also really think the straight tubes look so much better than all these curving tubes seen lately.


Got to agree with you here this combo matte/gloss black just looks insane I mean freaking awesome:mad2:


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

This thread makes me....jjjjjizzz in my pants!


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

My vote goes to the Seven Axiom S.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

And another thing, I am a sucker for vintage Treks, especially when they actually have racing geometry like this 1986 Trek 560 that RoadSwag picked up on Craigslist.
Beautiful. Aggressive. Classic.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I do have to say the Seven is a great balance between technology and craft.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Dajianshan said:


> I do have to say the Seven is a great balance between technology and craft.



But can't we at least agree that the best looking bike in the world WON'T have a sloping Top Tube?? Come on, we all know straight TTs look best!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

twiggy said:


> But can't we at least agree that the best looking bike in the world WON'T have a sloping Top Tube?? Come on, we all know straight TTs look best!


Nope...I don't like the look of the classic straight TT's, but love the sloping TT's 

I suppose a lot of that comes from my MTB background...besides sloping TT's just look faster


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Marinoni Fusion*

I saw one of these being built up in my LBS and fell in love with it. Black carbon fibre and titanium....looks like some kind of medieval weapon.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> Nope...I don't like the look of the classic straight TT's, but love the sloping TT's
> 
> I suppose a lot of that comes from my MTB background...besides sloping TT's just look faster


Hahaha agree to disagree!.... I think Sloping TTs look slow, and on road bikes they make it look like the manufacturer cheaped out on sizes and went the S/M/L 'easy' route!  ...Kinda looks like people are riding bikes that are too small... with longer posts to make up for it!

Besides...wind tunnel tests prove that straight TTs are faster!...why do you think most Time Trial Bikes have straight TTs   ....can't argue with science AND tradition!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Semi-sloping = best of both worlds.


----------



## votoms888 (Sep 14, 2011)

All I can say is wow!!!


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Semi-sloping = best of both worlds.


+1 Totally agree.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

That's why I went with only a 5% sloping TT.

Like this:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

4-5% sloping straight top tubes are very nice, I agree.


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

So many gorgeous bikes.... so little time (and less $$$)

I'm surprised no one has posted the McLaren Venge - my current favorite.


----------



## edvard22 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know the venge looks great, but i refuse to acknowledge that on account of the price.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

We're on a totally different wavelength in terms of bike looks.... The Venge is horrendusly ugly IMHO


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, Twiggy.... so am I. But thankfully, my wife doenst think so.

Thats the beauty of it - it'd be boring if we all liked the same bikes!


but...... you're still wrong. ;-) And I must now post a picture of a Venge just for you - as soon as I hit 10 posts.


----------



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, I can't post a pic yet.. but for a non-exotic build I vote for the 2012 Caad10 Rival with the Gulf blue and orange paint job. Best color combo ever on race cars and looks great on the bike!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

MYMOJO34 said:


> but...... you're still wrong. ;-) And I must now post a picture of a Venge just for you - as soon as I hit 10 posts.


Here you go  :


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> Here you go  :


This looks like something batman rides.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, I had to do a double take on post title. These are some of the most horrible looking bikes I have ever seen. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Another vote for Baum (at least among modern frames) - IMO this tribute to the Porsche 917K is absolutely stunning:


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Matt1986 said:


> Another vote for Baum (at least among modern frames) - IMO this tribute to the Porsche 917K is absolutely stunning:


Excellent ... the original Porsche 917 in Gulf Racing Livery ... :thumbsup:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

John hawk, your doing illegal activity on this forum. I've reported the spam site you listed.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Matt1986 said:


> Another vote for Baum (at least among modern frames) - IMO this tribute to the Porsche 917K is absolutely stunning:


And would rock if wearing a Gulf Lounge kit.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

All I see here is a steamy pile of logos. 
Its the cycling equivalent of Vanderbilt stone-washed jeans, lol.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Another bike that looks great with a Gulf Lounge jersey, with sober logos and a fairly horizontal TT to boot - certainly not yer average plastic bike:


----------



## nestacio (Sep 25, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Another bike that looks great with a Gulf Lounge jersey, with sober logos and a fairly horizontal TT to boot.


Second that look on the BMC, the paint scheme is nicely chosen. I agree with an earlier comment that a lot of bikes have too many logos plastered on them - anyone remember the days when the cost of a Nike product (ie. shoes, or clothing) was directly proportional to the number of swooshes on the item? Seems silly. Likewise, I have an '02 Stumpjumper M4 and they probably could have done without the "S" on the headtube.

I'm probably obsessing but this is a thread about beauty, which *IS* in the eye of the beholder :yikes:

To add to the thread, not sure whether the ride and frame design is marketing hype, but I'm enjoying the understated paint schemes on the new Volagi (can't post an image due to my low post count - no I'm not a shill  I just bought a bike, and it's not a Volagi due to the odd 130mm rear hub spacing on those).


----------



## GatorInBama (Sep 27, 2011)

I like a nice simple bike with the name brand shown once. Don't need to see the brand name on every tube of the bike. I like sleek, clean lines that screams FAST even if it's just sitting up against a wall.

But then again, I'm new to cycling and what do I know...


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

I typically like "traditional" triangles, but I'm a big fan of the Felt F1 Di2. Gotta love that matte-black finish, the dark decals and the understated look.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

qatarbhoy said:


> Another bike that looks great with a Gulf Lounge jersey, with sober logos and a fairly horizontal TT to boot - certainly not yer average plastic bike:


It seems like bikes in this thread shouldn't have clashing red logos all over the wheels. They need to match the bike or be plain white.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree, I'm so freaking tired of gaudy decals on bikes and on the wheels, on the saddles (not to mention clothing), they've just gone insane with advertising. All a bike needs is a head badge, a nice small brand decal on one of the tubes, a little 1 to 1 1/2 inch flat rectangle sticker on the top face of the wheel or on each side of the wheel, and be done with it. They use to make all bikes like that, years ago. You can still find a few like that but most of the major brands in LBS's are gaudy with huge ad displays.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

just to throw some retrogrouch up in here:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

charlox5 said:


>


Best looking bike in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

turbogrover said:


>


Not Gloria Vanderbilt. Ed Hardy at best, or maybe Affliction, Silver Star or some other cheesy brand. 
Does a bike need a decal informing me that I have an oversize bottom bracket? Or high modulus carbon? Maybe these decals help sell the bike on the shop floor, but please make them removable.
Most bikes look much better when the wheel decals have been removed.

It's easy to see why BOB has became popular.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Best looking bike in this thread :thumbsup:


 Definitely sweet.


----------



## panzer5a (Sep 12, 2011)

Bertrand said:


> I saw one of these being built up in my LBS and fell in love with it. Black carbon fibre and titanium....looks like some kind of medieval weapon.


Nice lookin bike


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is an aero bike I just found that I love the look of...I'm sure the purists won't like it much (it does however have a level top tube  ), but to me it looks Awesome...Though the stem does need to be dropped to get rid of the spacers


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Wookiebiker said:


> Here is an aero bike I just found that I love the look of...I'm sure the purists won't like it much (it does however have a level top tube  ), but to me it looks Awesome...Though the stem does need to be dropped to get rid of the spacers


We're not purists...we're opinionated!!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> It seems like bikes in this thread shouldn't have clashing red logos all over the wheels. They need to match the bike or be plain white.


Well, you can get this version which matches everything perfectly... the downside is, every other bike is black, white and red. 










I'd rather get a distinctive frame in unusual colours, then swap the wheels or simply remove/black out the offending red decals. Here's someone else's:


----------



## sdkwan (Nov 28, 2005)

*This is my bad ass*

Here my rig. Absolutely Love it!!!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Omg... they all look the same!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the 917*



flatsix911 said:


> Excellent ... the original Porsche 917 in Gulf Racing Livery ... :thumbsup:


came after the GT 40 for Gulf


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and now for something*

completely different


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Does a bike need a decal informing me that I have an oversize bottom bracket? Or high modulus carbon? Maybe these decals help sell the bike on the shop floor, but please make them removable.


I wish all the informative decals on my Cento1 were removable :cryin:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

froze said:


> Raised in a plastic world that's all you would know about beauty. If we humans all had heads that looked like pig heads we would be attracted to people with those type of heads because that's what we're use to seeing.


...+1... So so so true!!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Rugergundog said:


> I like the look of the Specialized Shiv TT and the Venge.


+1....I usually like the art of a beautiful lugged frame and a few beautiful aluminum and ti frames but the Shiv and the Venge make my mouth water..... They are that beautiful.


----------



## roubaix_sj (Nov 9, 2010)

for me at the moment, (a focus rider on an izalco) but I just love the lines and colour of Focus team bikes. I would personally change to aero wheels though.


----------



## SpicyMac (Sep 24, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Best looking bike in this thread :thumbsup:


x Eleventy-billion. :thumbsup:


----------

